# Kitchen myths



## bazza (Apr 2, 2007)

Over the years we have seen many techniques and methods in cooking, some are set in stone and others are a matter of opinion. Here is one that I have always questioned;

I was taught to never put a lid on green vegetables as it will dull their colour. Now there have been occasions when time was an issue and to beat the clock I have used the forbidden lid and it has not made a difference. I have always found that blanching and shocking in iced water is the best way to preserve the colour of vegetables green or not. 

Does anyone know the reason behind this method?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Acids in the condensate may lower the pH of the cooking liquid, thus destroying the Chlorophyll?


----------



## rocktheknife (Jan 22, 2011)

I think salting your water protects color more than allowing evaporation.


----------



## bazza (Apr 2, 2007)

RockTheKnife said:


> I think salting your water protects color more than allowing evaporation.


Yep me too. I have seen veggies cooked and left to cool without shocking and they have lost their color, that does not explain the lid theory either.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

My favorite, that is still around somewhat even though it has been proven time and time again, is the one about searing sealing in juices.  It does no such thing and has been disproven  numerous times by many chefs and cookbook authors, but I still constantly hear that as a reason to properly sear food.


----------



## warba (Feb 28, 2010)

Big pot boiling with no lid seem to reduce green veggies high in sulfur from getting "stinky" (to my taste buds anyway). Such as broccoli and brussel sprouts, and some heavy leafed chards. Though speed of cooking and shocking seems like it would be a bigger factor.

Others such as green beans, peas, etc. that don't have the sulfur issue doesn't seem to make a difference.

My favorite myth is that pinching your thumb to your 1st, 2nd, 3rd, fingers and poking the fleshy bit of your palm can be used to cook a steak.

I've seen many seasoned chefs try to teach juniors this way (and someone tried to teach me this also).. Yes, it is a *good metaphor *that as a steak cooks it goes from squishy to stiff to hard.. but to literally compare "touch thumb to ring finger is med-well".. well that's just bunk. I've seen junior cooks standing over the broiler poking their palm, then poking the steak, then poking their palm...


----------



## not yet a chef (Jan 23, 2011)

so what do you think is the best [email protected] wARba


----------



## bazza (Apr 2, 2007)

Speaking of meat,

"carving against the grain will make it more tender"

Hmm not so sure about this one either, I have heard it a lot but never been able to actually qualify this myself. To me the meat is either tender or it is not..


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

Well, it doesn't MAKE the meat more tender, per se but it does make the perception of it being more tender... sort of like how it's easier to eat a piece of string cut up into little pieces versus eating a whole length (not that you'd eat string for any reason).


----------



## warba (Feb 28, 2010)

not yet a chef said:


> so what do you think is the best [email protected] wARba


Maybe this would be a good thread on its own as there are likely lots of opinions. Personally I think practice matching feel/touch with temperature, then advance of your target, remove from heat, rest, and confirm by cutting. Obviously you don't want to be cutting into every steak in a production situation, but for learning I just don't know any other way. Different cuts, sizes, and doneness react differently and what feels medrare on one cut may feel med on another. Carryover temp is also more of an effect the further along you are cooking.

This is a method that used to be taught at the CIA, and I've used it successfully to teach many cooks.

I know its harder if you are learning on a line in a production kitchen with a chef who doesn't want to "waste" protein on teaching, or who won't let you slide a thermometer into a steak, let alone make a small incision.

The other thing I would teach is you aren't shooting to cook a steak how it was ordered.. you are shooting to "serve" a steak how it was ordered. Depending on the kitchen, how hot the pass is, how fast tables are expedited, even if you've well experienced you need to adjust to accommodate.

Customer doesn't care if you cooked a perfect midrare steak in the kitchen if it is medwell when it gets to his table.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

> so what do you think is the best [email protected] wARba


I think for beginner cooks the best method is a thermometer. Or better yet, spending considerable time working with an experienced grill cook who makes him touch every steak all throughout the cooking process. That's the way I learned. The problem with the method described above is that each cut of steak has a different consistency. I think it is a good guideline, or starting point, but if you rely solely on that it won't work as it makes you understand how meat behaves at certain temperatures but I guarentee you that a medium flatiron steak feels very different than a medium filet.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

a watched pot will boil...but it sure doesn't feel like it's going to until it does.


----------



## shavy (Jan 6, 2011)

A crazy-popular myth is that adding oil to pasta water keeps the cooked pasta from sticking.  It doesn't, but that doesn't stop home cooks the world over from doing it.  (it does help with boiling over, though.)


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Placing a box of baking soda in the fridge to collect odors has been found to be a falsehood, but people still buy into it.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

The problem with that one, ChefRoss, is that the studies have not been well promulgated. Meanwhile, Arm & Hammer keeps telling people to do it. So they do.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

The theory with the cover on the pot of veges is one I find hard to digest. I think cooking them is a matter of watching time, lid on or off. If you cover or not water boils at 212..   I still rely on touch to determine doneness of cooking, call me old fashioned.


----------



## trooper (Jan 21, 2011)

I salt and lid the pot before adding the veg - then blanch sans lid.

IDK why a lid would be needed after the water is to a boil - have to assume you wouldn't add a green veg to a cold pot.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Beans HAVE to soak before you can cook them:

Well, my Zambian staff never soak them.

I've tried to get them to do so, but I gave up in the end.

The guys just say they don't like beans that are soaked first!

The one that I haven't fully figured out yet:

You HAVE to boil beans vigourously for 10 minutes or so to get rid of some of the toxins.

I don't really believe it, but then I don't want to take any chances either!

Can anyone tell me if there is a grain of truth in this last one?


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

Soaking beans helps get rid of the chemical that causes flatulence (presuming you're throwing out the soaking water), though soaking beans technically should have little effect apart from shortening the cooking time.  Not sure about the toxins thing, I doubt it has much actual basis in fact


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I have always been told by older family members to wash and soak the beans really well. Then boil them vigorusly to make them safe.

Since I've been in Tx. I have learned to add a weed called epizote and never salt till the end to reduce  flatulence .

????? anything in print about this? I can remember from food safety about lectin but don't know.

pan


----------



## tonyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Bazza said:


> Speaking of meat,
> 
> "carving against the grain will make it more tender"
> 
> Hmm not so sure about this one either, I have heard it a lot but never been able to actually qualify this myself. To me the meat is either tender or it is not..


Meat is muscle, muscle is made up of many cords (which is the grain). Think of it as a group of ropes. By cutting against the grain you end up with meat that is a collection of a bunch of short bundles of rope instead of a group of a few long pieces of rope. While technically the meat really isnt more tender, it is much easier to chew.


----------



## bazza (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank you, I do understand the principle behind cutting against the grain and yes it does make the meat easier the chew, but it will still be tough and that is my piont. It will not be any more tender just because it is cut in a different way.

Another interesting one on meat, salting before searing will prevent it from browning. I disagree.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

There are so many old wives tales pertaining to cooking, one could compose a list 2 miles long. I say if it works for you go with it.


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

A lot of things come from experience. I'd rather see someone doing the touchy thing with steaks rather than cutting a notch. Strangely enough, ive known intuitively how long to cook a steak before learning the touch trick. As for cutting with/against the grain with meat, one only has to eat a dodgy casserole or even look at one to know if it is any good. Ever tried to eat a chicken wet dish with badly cut meat?. With regards to beans, the only beans i been told to soak are red kidney beans, especially if they are canned.

My take on the lid on a pot thing, is that you wouldnt be able to time blanching properly if you cant see the product inside, likewise, how hard the water is boiling.

The addition of salt to water increases the relative gravity of the water, and that affects the boiling temperature. One very good example of this is making a caramel. A boiling caramel holds heat well over the boiling point of water, and this is due to density of the liquid.

I have found a good wipedown with vanilla essence and water in a fridge tends to dispell most smells.

I have to admit, Warba, that you are on the money,  in terms of timing how the steak is when it goes out. It also maybe linked to resting.  Anyway,,,,.


----------



## trooper (Jan 21, 2011)

I heard that having a 500-Dollar knife and a set of Rachel Ray pans will make me a great chef. Is that true or just a myth?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Thats what the manufacturers would have you believe.


----------



## redzuk (Dec 7, 2010)

Water boils at 212', or in my case at 5500' it would be 202'.  

I found a calculator online and typical swings in the barometer easily make a 10' or more difference at my altitude.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Correct altitude makes a difference. In fact thats why almost all baking formulas have to be adjusted.


----------



## redzuk (Dec 7, 2010)

And check the barometer before you adjust your thermometer with boiling water.


----------



## chefgord (Sep 28, 2009)

trooper said:


> I heard that having a 500-Dollar knife and a set of Rachel Ray pans will make me a great chef. Is that true or just a myth?


TRUE!!!


----------



## chefgord (Sep 28, 2009)

warba said:


> My favorite myth is that pinching your thumb to your 1st, 2nd, 3rd, fingers and poking the fleshy bit of your palm can be used to cook a steak.
> 
> I've seen many seasoned chefs try to teach juniors this way (and someone tried to teach me this also).. Yes, it is a *good metaphor *that as a steak cooks it goes from squishy to stiff to hard.. but to literally compare "touch thumb to ring finger is med-well".. well that's just bunk. I've seen junior cooks standing over the broiler poking their palm, then poking the steak, then poking their palm...


LOL...i've had guys standing there doing the same thing over the grill.

The feel test has always been my meat tester. I don't use my finger anymore, just tongs. Been cooking meat a long time, i'm pretty confident in my temps.

All the kids use the feel test now that i have working there. I've never had anyone probe a steak while i've been there.


----------



## trooper (Jan 21, 2011)

Originally Posted by *ChefGord* 


> warba said:
> 
> 
> > My favorite myth is that pinching your thumb to your 1st, 2nd, 3rd, fingers and poking the fleshy bit of your palm can be used to cook a steak.
> ...


The first time I saw that was from a culinary student. I'm cooking a steak and I get this hand thing, from her... WTF? Are you doing a DUI Sobriety Test in the kitchen right now? Seriously? Put your effing hand on my skillet and tell me when it's medium-effing-rare. If I ever see you stick a thermometer in a steak or touch your hand like that again you are never allowed to speak to me again.


----------



## jwill (Dec 16, 2010)

"Raw green vegetables appear dull because a layer of gas develops between the skin and pigment. Heat releases this gas, and the pigment floods to the surface. But this happens fast, and pretty soon, as the vegetable cooks, the acids and enzymes in the vegetable are released, dulling the green color. At the same time, pigment begins to leach out into the water."

From the section on Big-pot blanching in the French Laundry Cookbook.


----------



## neilybhoy (Feb 8, 2011)

you can see on most steaks. when the blood just starts to come through the top then turn it and wait for the same it will be rare. medium rare leave it a touch longer.. medium let the blood come right through on either side. medium-well and well done are pretty obvious. its easier to see on sirloins than on fillets and if the meats been frozen then defrosted this doesnt always work. thats the method i was taught.


----------

